# Como parar un contador en 50



## FOB89 (Mar 27, 2009)

Hola compañeros electrónicos.

Estoy haciendo un diseño de un contador de plazas de un parking, de un máximo de 50.

El circuito consta de los contadores(modelo192), decodificadores(7447) y los displays de anodo comun.
Mi situacion es la siguiente, lo tengo montado de manera que sube y baja correctamente, pero no soy capaz de hacer que este contador se pare en 50.

Mi duda es: como puedo hacer que el contador se pare en 50 y no siga contando asta 99?


Gracias! 

Un saludo!


----------



## Pablo Rampa (Mar 27, 2009)

Espero que te sirvan estas ideas:
   Con el numeral 50 en BCD, utilizando sus bits como entradas tienes que diseñar un circuito combinacional cuya salida sea CERO únicamente cuando en sus entradas aparezca dicho numeral.
   Para que el circuito de las puertas no salga complicado, puede ser que tengas que simplificarlo usando por ejemplo los mapas de Karnouff.
   La salida del circuito diseñado se aplica al pin de RESET del contador.  En caso que el circuito del contador se resetee con un UNO, la salida del circuito combinacional diseñado tiene que ser UNO sólo cuando en sus entradas haya un 50 en BCD.
   De esta manera cada vez que el contador llegue a 50 se resetea automáticamente y comienza otra vez a contar.


----------



## eddy70 (Mar 30, 2009)

hola, tienes que ponerlo en modulo 50 para que no pase del conteoen la entrada de datos que son da, db, dc, dd, te envio una hoja de datos de entrada tanto en ascendente como descendente (up, dowm ) saludos.


----------



## sergi_89 (Mar 31, 2009)

Soy compañero del que abrió el tema.

No queremos que el contador se resetee, queremos que cuando llegue a 50 no deje subir más pero sí bajar y cuando llegue a cero en descendente no deje bajar más de cero pero si subir.

Estamos utilizando un comparador de cuatro bits para que cuando llegue al 5 de 50 no deje subir más pero algo nos falla porque al volver a bajar salta a 40. También pasa que al encenderlo algo nos da rebote y empieza directamente en uno.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 31, 2009)

Como te dijo "Pablo Rampa", solo que agregas un Flip-Flop que actúe sobre las entradas Up & Dawn de tus contadores.
Al llegar a 50 se compara el dato de la cuenta con el valor prefijado (50), esto da una señal al un FF que invierte el sentido de la cuenta, al llegar a 0 debes hacer otra comparación de datos y el FF vuelve a invertir.


----------



## eddy70 (Mar 31, 2009)

el la escuela realizamos el sguiente circuito para conmutar los pulsos mediante una terminal de control para cambiar de un conteo ascendente a desendente checalo.


----------



## sergi_89 (Abr 24, 2009)

Al ser un parking, no estamos utilizando ni un 555 ni ningún tipo de generador de pulsos, los introducimos manualmente con dos botones, uno conectado a la entrada de up y otro a la de down (mi idea es acabar poniendo un sensor de infrarojos para la entrada y otro para las salidas pero eso más adelante), he estado probando conectar el botón con un circuito para evitar los rebotes y que no me empieze en 2 pero no me funciona.



> Como te dijo "Pablo Rampa", solo que agregas un Flip-Flop que actúe sobre las entradas Up & Dawn de tus contadores.
> Al llegar a 50 se compara el dato de la cuenta con el valor prefijado (50), esto da una señal al un FF que invierte el sentido de la cuenta, al llegar a 0 debes hacer otra comparación de datos y el FF vuelve a invertir.



¿Para qué quiero invertir el sentido de la cuenta? Creo que no me has entendido. Lo que quiero es poder sumar uno con el botón cada vez que entre un coche al parking y restar uno con otro botón cada vez que salga.



> el la escuela realizamos el sguiente circuito para conmutar los pulsos mediante una terminal de control para cambiar de un conteo ascendente a desendente checalo.



No se ven muy bien y creo que no me sirve de nada. Gracias igualmente.


Los dos problemas ahora son: 

-Evitar los rebotes de los botónes porque al encender el circuito debería empezar a 0 en vez de a 2.

-Al llegar a 50 para, y si inmediatamente apreto el boton de Sale Coche baja a 49 como es debido, pero si al llegar a 50 apreto más de una vez al botón de subir y luego le doy al botón de bajar, en vez de bajar una unidad me baja una decada entera.



PD: Os adjunto una imagen del circuito que he probado para evitar rebotes (y que no me ha funcionado) y otra de como llevo el circuito actualmente.


----------



## CesarTkgo69 (Abr 24, 2009)

yo tengo este circuito antirebote 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/151156/

Al final igual no lo usé, porq era demasiado lento
e igual derepente se le escapaban los ruidos, pruebalo  

Ahora, con el tema de los contadores up/down, yo no los he
usado, pero como dices al llegar a la decena 5, deshabilite
ambos integrados y al presionar el down se habiliten.
Y si te baja de 50 a 40, evidentemente el problema está
en el que cuenta las unidades (como que se resetea en vez de bajar).

Son solo ideas, quizas ya las sabias, pero por si acaso po  
P.D: al final en mi proyecto no use el antirebote, sino que use
el 555 como sensor de tacto , y fijate que me anda super bien  

Saludos y éxito
Chauz


----------



## FOB89 (May 7, 2009)

Hola compañeros! 

Muchas gracias a todos los que habeis aportado vuestros conocimientos a la causa! En estos momentos, mi contador ya sube de 0 a 50, y se para en 50, lo que queria. Lo unico que me falta es conseguir que no baje de 0.

A ver si me podeis hechar una manita, que es lo ultimo que me falta para acabar el trabajo.


Os adjunto una imagen de como queda el circuito.


----------



## FOB89 (May 7, 2009)

Esquema del circuito, comprimido en Zip


----------

